
SpaceX lands all 3 booster rockets for first time in history - OhHiEric
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84HmJaMqBog
======
el_duderino
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19643761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19643761)

------
pfalafel
Someone else just landed four rockets.
[https://i.imgur.com/S6L5A1P.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/S6L5A1P.jpg)

------
3mm4
Not gonna lie, this made me tear up.

------
khellfarbane
hat trick

